
Pirate Bay to Hollywood: Open your Own Torrent Site (text summary + 3 part video interview) - rms
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-to-hollywood-080312/
======
cawel
It's a pity that Peter is acting like a teenager. It looks like he says things
only to get a reaction.

It gets better in the third part, where ideas are better articulated, like the
prosumer paradigm.

